# CLANG in Ports?



## pathiaki (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have a port that I thought was in the tree but it isn't?  Anyhow. The port is in www/sogo and its supporting port is in devel/sope. This worked fine under 9.1. However, under 9.2-RC2 it doesn't. I believe the sope port expects a recent version of GCC's objective C. However, when I'm in the port and type:

```
make -V CC
/usr/bin/clang
```
I didn't find anything /usr/ports/UPDATING regarding this. Also, I thought this port was in the ports tree now. How do I switch this back to use GCC (I can also install a recent version of GCC, but even after following the articles on how to switch to a non-system version of GCC, I can't get things to work).

Thank you*.*

(BTW, is this the right list for this?)


----------



## pathiaki (Sep 10, 2013)

*This is failing in GNUstep build?*

Ok, after checking in /usr/ports/Mk. I found bsd.gnustep.mk and it defaults to Clang. Since I'm unfamiliar with how this would affect the build of sope, could someone please explain it to me? (Of course, we don't even know if this is the problem.)

However, in sope's pkg-plist:


```
%%MYSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor/MySQL
%%MYSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor/Resources/Info-gnustep.plist
%%MYSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor/Resources/Version
%%MYSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor/stamp.make
%%PGSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor/PostgreSQL
%%PGSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor/Resources/Info-gnustep.plist
%%PGSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor/Resources/Version
%%PGSQL%%GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor/stamp.make
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOM.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMAttribute.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMBuilder.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMBuilderFactory.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMCDATASection.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMCharacterData.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMComment.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMDocument.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMDocumentFragment.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMDocumentType.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMElement.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMEntity.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMEntityReference.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMImplementation.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNamedNodeMap.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNode+Enum.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNode+QueryPath.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNode.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNodeWalker.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMNotation.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMPYXOutputter.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMProcessingInstruction.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMProtocols.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMQueryPathExpression.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMSaxBuilder.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMSaxHandler.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMText.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/DOMXMLOutputter.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM/EDOM.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOArrayDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOClassDescription.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOControl.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOControlDecls.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EODataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EODetailDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOFetchSpecification.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOGenericRecord.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOGlobalID.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOKeyGlobalID.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOKeyValueArchiver.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOKeyValueCoding.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EONull.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOObserver.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOQualifier.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOSQLParser.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl/EOSortOrdering.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptor.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorChannel+Attributes.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorChannel.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorContext.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorGlobalID.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAdaptorOperation.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOArrayProxy.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAttribute.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOAttributeOrdering.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOCustomValues.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODatabase.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODatabaseChannel.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODatabaseContext.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODatabaseFault.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODatabaseFaultResolver.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EODelegateResponse.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOEntity+Factory.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOEntity.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOExpressionArray.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOFExceptions.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOFault.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOFaultHandler.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOGenericRecord.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOJoinTypes.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOKeySortOrdering.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOModel.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOModelGroup.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EONull.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOObjectUniquer.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOPrimaryKeyDictionary.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOQuotedExpression.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EORecordDictionary.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EORelationship.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOSQLExpression.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/EOSQLQualifier.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/GDLAccess.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess/NSObject+EONullInit.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/AutoDefines.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/DOMNode+EOQualifier.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOCacheDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOCompoundDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EODataSource+NGExtensions.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOFetchSpecification+plist.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOFilterDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOGrouping.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOGroupingSet.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOKeyGrouping.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOKeyMapDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOQualifier+CtxEval.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOQualifier+plist.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOQualifierGrouping.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOSortOrdering+plist.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/EOTrueQualifier.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/IndexFunc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGBase64Coding.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGBaseTypes.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGBitSet.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGBundleManager.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGCalendarDateRange.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGCharBuffers.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGCustomFileManager.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGDirectoryEnumerator.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGExtensions.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGExtensionsDecls.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGFileFolderInfoDataSource.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGFileManager.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGFileManagerURL.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGHashMap.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogAppender.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogEvent.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogEventFormatter.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogFileHandleAppender.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogLevel.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogSyslogAppender.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogger.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLoggerManager.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGLogging.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGMemoryAllocation.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGMerging.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGObjectMacros.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGPropertyListParser.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGQuotedPrintableCoding.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGResourceLocator.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGRule.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGRuleAssignment.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGRuleContext.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGRuleEngine.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGRuleModel.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NGStack.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSArray+enumerator.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSAutoreleasePool+misc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSBundle+misc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSCalendarDate+misc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSData+gzip.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSData+misc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSDictionary+misc.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSEnumerator+misc.h
# GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSException+misc.h  <--This is where it fails
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSFileManager+Extensions.h
GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions/NSNull+misc.h
.
.
.
GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/wobundle.make
 at dirrmtry GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Additional
 at dirrmtry GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/WOxElemBuilders-4.9/WOExtensions.wox/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/WOxElemBuilders-4.9/WOExtensions.wox
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/WOxElemBuilders-4.9/WEExtensions.wox/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/WOxElemBuilders-4.9/WEExtensions.wox
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/WOxElemBuilders-4.9
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SoProducts-4.9/SoCore.sxp/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SoProducts-4.9/SoCore.sxp
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SoProducts-4.9
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SaxDrivers-4.9/libxmlSAXDriver.sax/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SaxDrivers-4.9/libxmlSAXDriver.sax
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SaxDrivers-4.9/STXSaxDriver.sax/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SaxDrivers-4.9/STXSaxDriver.sax
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/SaxDrivers-4.9
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Libraries/Resources/NGObjWeb
 at dirrmtry GNUstep/Local/Library/Libraries/Resources
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/XmlRpc
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/WOExtensions
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/WEExtensions
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/SaxObjC
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/SBJson
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGStreams
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGObjWeb
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGMime
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGMail
%%LDAP%%@dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGLdap
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGImap4
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGHttp
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/NGExtensions
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/GDLAccess
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/EOControl
 at dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/Headers/DOM
%%PGSQL%%@dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor/Resources
%%PGSQL%%@dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/PostgreSQL.gdladaptor
%%MYSQL%%@dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor/Resources
%%MYSQL%%@dirrm GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9/MySQL.gdladaptor
 at dirrmtry GNUstep/Local/Library/GDLAdaptors-4.9
```


So, could someone please help me to help myself with this?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

pathiaki said:
			
		

> The port is in www/sogo and it's supporting port is in devel/sope.


Neither port seems to exist or have existed?



> This worked fine under 9.1.


This doesn't really matter, all versions use the same ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

I finally found where you may have gotten them from: https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts

Please note the message at the top of the page:


> A list of software we would like to have in Ports collection but nobody did have time or skill to write a port yet. Everyone is encouraged to edit this page.



So it's basically something somebody started but never finished. I'm not at all surprised it doesn't build properly. If you have the time and the skills you can have a go yourself. Maybe you can get it fixed and then it could be added to the ports tree.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 10, 2013)

pathiaki said:
			
		

> I have port that I thought was in the tree but it isn't?  Anyhow. The port is in www/sogo and it's supporting port is in devel/sope.


Both ports are not (yet?) officially in the ports collection.

Earlier this year the author has filed a request for change to add these ports but at this time the status for both www/sogo and devel/sope is _open_. So what you have is something either you or someone else has placed there themselves.

So if this doesn't work then your best bet at this time is to contact the port maintainer directly since we obviously cannot try to reproduce any issues you may have. The contact information should be included in both ports (try using `# make maintainer`), but can also be found on the problem reports (the last two links from this message).


----------



## pathiaki (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, it seems that this port isn't happening in the short term and I need groupware so I'm heading down the road of horde-webmail.

Thank you all for setting me straight.  

SOGo is a nice product, but I need something stable and available. Who knows?  Maybe in the future. (BTW, someone does have it running with those port skel files on F*ree*BSD 9.1. (I did as well.  However, something has changed. *shrug*))


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 12, 2013)

pathiaki said:
			
		

> Well, it seems that this port isn't happening in the short term and I need groupware so I'm heading down the road of horde-webmail.


Good choice, I've been using that myself on all my servers (previously used usermin which is a webmail extension for webmin) and all my customers who use webmail love this one.

Maybe you already knew about this, but a good place to start is mail/horde-webmail. I started messing with www/horde-base and www/horde-meta manually and when I got to the mail/horde-imp extension suddenly noticed the meta package


----------



## mix_room (Sep 12, 2013)

pathiaki said:
			
		

> How do I switch this back to use GCC (I can also install a recent version of GCC, but even after following the articles on how to switch to a non-system version of GCC, I can't get things to work).



There is a knob/option which can be set to specify the particular compiler to use on a per-port basis. Unfortunately I can't remember what it is called at the moment. You could probably find it by looking for ports which don't build with clang, and look in the ports Makefile for those ones, that was what I did when I looked at it last time. Apologies for not being more helpful.


----------

